

The Blockbuster Syndrome - FigBug
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2013/10/01/the-blockbuster-syndrome/

======
FigBug
I started reading Lefsetz when I was still working in the pro audio industry.
While not backed up with data, I still find his opinions interesting to
consider. In this post since he seems to have changed his opinion lately. I
found the quote interesting:

"But my main point is while you were at home plotting your assault on the
Internet, growing virally from nothing to something, the entire game changed.
The public became wary of wasting time, not only foraging for new
entertainment, but finding out in most cases what they discovered wasn’t worth
the effort. So people have retreated, they’ve come back from the wilderness
and have set their eyes on what everybody else is paying attention to."

